# Coatimundi's as a pet?



## BethieSims

I do not know anyone with one, so i can not vouch for their temperament.

I hear alot about raccoons making excellent pets, but turning into aggression when older, forcing into an outside enclosure. So it is not the right choice for me.

Coatimundi's apparently make good pets, but that is not from a direct source. Its just from general research. I have the time and patience and will have the room for such a beautiful animal.

Im not looking for one in the near,near future. But one day when i feel i know enough and have the knowledge to house them! 

Iv heard males are easier, even though they are substantially larger, but due to them not being the dominant in thier species, they are usually nicer to handle.

So my questions are as follows


 Do they house-train well?
How large does the overnight cage need to be
What are the main illnesses which affect the coati's?
Do they need extra supplements?
Do they usually get on well with humans and other animals?


I love the look of them, what iv read so far, im willing to hear other suggestions for pets like a coati but not a raccoon.

I love the cheeky, destructive behavior and i am willing to loose a deposit on a flat because of a coati picking through plasterboard 

I currently keep sugargliders and kittens. I am fostering 2 dogs and a hamster, but they should be going home in 5 weeks or so.

I love my animals and feel a coatimundi may possibly be the right type of pet for us. 

We are also considering a reptile in the very distant future, once we have found a large enough accommodation for the glider cages/coati cage and a viv. lol 



Any suggestions welcome!


x


----------



## sam gamgee

Hi, try looking or searching for a member called stoaty, he has one called Monty, also you could try going onto another site called Exotic Keepers Forum....

Hope this helps!

Dave.


----------



## BethieSims

Iv seen pics of "monty" he looks like such a beautiful little devil!


Iv got sugargliders at the moment, which are apparently quite difficult pets. Iv had zero issues really, apart from an inflamed pouch because of her babies dont want to leave yet (7 weeks old) lol


See, I love odd pets. Something out of the ordinary, which has as much curiosity as a cat and the defiance of a husky. xD
I love character in an animal! 

I'l give him a private message, thanks for your help

x


----------



## Ciryluk3g

Don't you need a DWA to keep Coati's or has that all been changed now?:? There was a trio for sale in a pet shop near me many years ago... as the shop owner was moving to South America to work with these in the wild. They were being kept in a very large indoor aviary type inclosure and they were very active animals... not sure if I personally would keep them in a flat!


----------



## BethieSims

When i say flat...
I mean the whole bottom of a house with annex/extension and garden. lol
Theres a 1 bed flat upstairs with a child, 2 cats, a dog. Its pretty large.
Front rooms a little "cosy" though.


They are not on the DWA list.
Or so far iv seen, may have changed again.

I think i'd be able to manage it! Otherwise i wouldnt even bother looking into them. 

Just wanted to know from a owners point of view, instead of a scientific aspect.


----------



## Daisyy

My local rep shop had one for sale about a year ago, it was beautiful!

I've heard they are on the most part, pretty friendly, but distant, like they prefer exploring, rather than attention


----------



## BethieSims

Like a cat then? xD
Affection is on thier terms, they own you, instead of the other way round? lol

I just love thier cheeky faces, thier exotic pet qualities, they seem like a very rewarding animal to keep.

Better to ask, isnt it? Dont want to get one just because iv read the diets without knowing,personally what they are like to be around.


----------



## Daisyy

Yeah probably!:lol2:

I would have been tempted if it wasn't for the pet shop prices, and the fact I know next to nothing about them :lol2:

I'm pretty sure its best to get it from a breeder anyway, cheaper, and better brought up


----------



## BethieSims

I wouldnt like to buy from a petshop, ever.

Its much less... friendly. And i know if i buy from a reputable breeder, i would get a lovely temperament and brought up in a home environment

x


----------



## africa

Coatis are very very lively we keep our youngster in an outdoor enclosure but he comes in the house every day as well and walks on a harness, this is a good idea for when a vet trip is needed!

He is into everything very like our raccoons but instead of taking everything apart he tends to bulldoze through it!!!!

He eats fruit and veg,chicken,kibble and eggs, he also likes mealworms and morios.

Coatis can contract distemper and there is some controversy amongst keepers over whether the UK vaccine is suitable for use or not ( obviously it has not been trialled as there are not many takers!), my vet just said she would contact me if there was distemper in the area.

Males tend to be a bit steadier but do need neutering at 6 months and obviously this is not always the case.

All animals vary and can change with maturity,I think we all have to be prepared to adjust the way we keep our animals to suit their needs...kind of like going with the flow, I know we often have to have a rethink along the way and alter the way we do things to suit the animal not necessarily ourselves although sometimes it's mutually beneficial!


----------



## BethieSims

Oh i do realise things will change to a certain extent at full maturity.

Overall, are they worth the hassle? Are they worth the damage and running about for the cuddles?  lol

Im used to troublesome pets! One of my kittens was ferral when she came to me. Shes the most loving cat ever now! One of my sugargliders was far from tame, but now apart from the odd grab of my finger if she smells food, she will happily let me stroke her and fuss over her.


Im happy enough for the extra trouble for a exotic pet. Its unusual, a passion of mine and its great knowledge into new species i didnt even know excisted a couple of years back!

x


----------



## madcatfergus

*coatis*

Hi, I've seen Coati in the wild and looked after them in South America and I really think that they are best kept in pairs at least. They are very sociable animals and keeping one by itself (no matter how much you will cuddle it) just wont be the same.
Very inquisitive, will need a tremendous amount of space to keep it happy with lots of interesting things to do. They are no longer a DWA species but I do think you are doing the right thing by thinking before you buy. There are many Coati on the loose in England because of people just not understanding their needs. Personally I wouldn't keep one but that's because I wouldn't be able to cater for their needs. I also have seen ones caught in Bolivia for sale and its not a nice life that they lead but this is true with nearly all wild caught exotics. 
Keep thinking about it and make sure its the right pet for you.

As an insight to their behaviour they are like a very large and cheeky ferret.


----------



## BethieSims

I am sorry,
but take me with you.



Its why im interested in peoples suggestions.
Im not solely after a coatimundi, i would PREFER one, but if i dont feel i can cater to its needs, its unfair even of thinking about one.

x


----------



## sam gamgee

You might perhaps also think of similar animals...........raccoons, skunkies, raccoon dogs, even `possums.
Compare all......there are more of the above I think as pets in uk, so more experience to draw upon.
Think you may find it difficult also to find coati breeders (plus breeders arent all necessarily best...........otherwise they wouldnt forward onto the odd pet shop). Everybody needs to make a living.
Sure there are other animals possibly suitable also.....
My OH is keen to get a raccoon (noooo, says me!) and did want a coati (had to put her off that, too, all genuine, practical reasons).



Good luck with whatever you decide upon.


Dave


----------



## BethieSims

We are going to go meet a raccoon and a coati in my area (10 odd miles away) next month.

See how we get on, i dont think my boyfriend has totally put the raccoon idea out of his mind. I just think he has his heart set on a coati, he is very "awwwwwhhh but its cute", more than i am! 

He even got his own pair of sugargliders last week! lol
Bless! 

See, if the raccoon is lovely and the coati is too much for us to handle, he will defiantly see my point of view! I know raccoons will open the jars, get into bottles, open child safety locks lol Where as a coati will try if theres food in there, but will rarely succeed.

The main concern is the worry of them turning feral after sexual maturity. 
I dont have the means to build an outside enclosure, especially wouldnt want them living outside due to opportunistic thiefs!

My partner pulls a decent wage,

But how much is the annual cost for a coati, VS annual cost for a raccoon?


----------



## kellystewart

I wouldn't expect there to be any difference in annual costs..as both eat similar diets.

I too was stuck between coati and raccoon...but opted for raccoon just because they are more readily available and there are many more experienced members of the forum with them so I could always ask for advice. Perhaps I'd get a coati as well BUT this would be well down the line once Oska is older and hopefully still as friendly as he is now.

Good luck and good on ya for researching!


----------



## BethieSims

I thought it'd be about the same,
But maybe supplements are different due to being from different places?
Some supplements are EXPENSIVE! xD

Its not an issue, it'd just be nice to know everything beforehand!

Would a big dog cage i.e for a great dane, be enough for a sleeping cage for a coati? It'd be mainly a free roam animal, as long as im home. (my flats like a tunnel, all quite narrow but long) 


I imagine toilet training will be hilarious  and messy. xD

Im really grateful to RACCOONSRULE for sorting out a play date for me next month, to see if im making the right decision!


----------



## Sean Hickey

My local pet shop has one of these in its really tamed :2thumb:


----------



## BethieSims

Your like in the middle of nowhere. 
x


----------



## bampoisongirl

New world exotics in nottingham sell them, I highly recommend them. Casey has one, I'm going to visit her and her coati soon as I am also having one in a few years or so


----------



## Sean Hickey

yeh i kno sucks shes mint tho loves her bk getting scrached


----------



## BethieSims

Im so excited.
I need to calm myself down or i'l just go out and get one far too soon.
GRR!

Im very much a monkey see, monkey WANT! kinda person.

Boyfriend is like me, just 100x's as bad.

They apparently like to climb onto your shoulders?
So its a "you scratch my back, i'l scratch yours, quite literally" lol 

x


----------



## Sean Hickey

yeh this ones hand tamed really nice animal wish i could afford one claws are abit sharp tho but most pets are :2thumb:


----------



## BethieSims

Could you clip them, or do they have nerve endings?

x


----------



## Sean Hickey

think you can clip them to a point just like any animal


----------



## africa

Ours is brother to Caseys:2thumb: Bertie and Desmond are both lovely and very tame:2thumb:
Bertie gets on very well with our raccoons so is not on his own, he also plays with our cats and dogs :2thumb:


----------



## bampoisongirl

africa said:


> Ours is brother to Caseys:2thumb: Bertie and Desmond are both lovely and very tame:2thumb:
> Bertie gets on very well with our raccoons so is not on his own, he also plays with our cats and dogs :2thumb:


I need to sort mine and Desmond's play date :flrt::flrt:


----------



## africa

Bertie is charging up and down the back of the sofa atm, every now and again he comes for a cuddle and a snooze, he likes to suck our arms when he is tired!


----------



## madcatfergus

*think a little more*

I know its very hard not to get over excited about getting a coati but please please think about the life the animal will have if you keep it in a dog crate whilst you are out. Again I am going to stress how sociable these animals are, in the wild we saw a pack of 10 all living together. 
I would recommend that you build it an outside enclosure that it can play in whilst you are out (having just built a 12ft by 7ft one for 3 ferrets it can be very costly) OR you give up a room of your house to it.
Coati can be very destructable if they really want to get into something so instead of opening a jar they would smash it 

I know that the temptation is there to get one but its best to do the right thing by the animal, remember that it used to be ok to keep chimps in cages. At the end of the day these are wild animals.

I dont mean to be a downer I've just seen what happens when people get animals on a whim.


----------



## bampoisongirl

madcatfergus said:


> I know its very hard not to get over excited about getting a coati but please please think about the life the animal will have if you keep it in a dog crate whilst you are out. Again I am going to stress how sociable these animals are, in the wild we saw a pack of 10 all living together.
> I would recommend that you build it an outside enclosure that it can play in whilst you are out (having just built a 12ft by 7ft one for 3 ferrets it can be very costly) OR you give up a room of your house to it.
> Coati can be very destructable if they really want to get into something so instead of opening a jar they would smash it
> 
> I know that the temptation is there to get one but its best to do the right thing by the animal, remember that it used to be ok to keep chimps in cages. At the end of the day these are wild animals.
> 
> I dont mean to be a downer I've just seen what happens when people get animals on a whim.


I think her posting this in the first place shows she isn't getting it on whim. That thread would be 'omg look what i bought today its so cute...how do i look after it?' And i don't recall her saying that she was going to shut it in a crate all day?


----------



## BethieSims

Oh im not intending of getting one anytime soon!
Its more general research and looking into other species that may be more suitable.
I just thought a large dog crate for when i pop to the shops or need to go somewhere! 
I did have a sugarglider bedroom, until my friend moved in while hes finding a place. So he could possibly have my spare bedroom, outside enclosure up to the window, so he/she can pick and choose what to do.


And thankyou bam,
Im not an idiot. 
If i do decide to get one, i'l do what i did with the sugargliders, reaffirm my knowledge, making me look like an idiot, but i get "if snide" suggestions about other ways to do things. 

We may always just go with a snake! who knows 

I'd love a destructive little baby and they are ADORABLE. But im no position to get one. Iv been looking at genets aswell. 

x


----------



## bampoisongirl

BethieSims said:


> Oh im not intending of getting one anytime soon!
> Its more general research and looking into other species that may be more suitable.
> I just thought a large dog crate for when i pop to the shops or need to go somewhere!
> I did have a sugarglider bedroom, until my friend moved in while hes finding a place. So he could possibly have my spare bedroom, outside enclosure up to the window, so he/she can pick and choose what to do.
> 
> 
> And thankyou bam,
> Im not an idiot.
> If i do decide to get one, i'l do what i did with the sugargliders, reaffirm my knowledge, making me look like an idiot, but i get "if snide" suggestions about other ways to do things.
> 
> We may always just go with a snake! who knows
> 
> I'd love a destructive little baby and they are ADORABLE. But im no position to get one. Iv been looking at genets aswell.
> 
> x


No probs, I'm in exactly the same position as you  I've just googled genets, how strange are they?!


----------



## BethieSims

They are very odd. Usually refered to as cats, but are closely related to mongooses. 

Theyre about the size of a very large ferret/small cat.

Can be very affectionate and have the same traits as a cat, if properly tamed down. I swear its my partner who gets the final decision on the "AWWWWHH WANT!" factor. Hes worse for it than i am!


Dont you think they are beautiful though?
go to youtube and put in LOKI THE GENET

he is so docile 


x


----------



## bampoisongirl

BethieSims said:


> They are very odd. Usually refered to as cats, but are closely related to mongooses.
> 
> Theyre about the size of a very large ferret/small cat.
> 
> Can be very affectionate and have the same traits as a cat, if properly tamed down. I swear its my partner who gets the final decision on the "AWWWWHH WANT!" factor. Hes worse for it than i am!
> 
> 
> Dont you think they are beautiful though?
> go to youtube and put in LOKI THE GENET
> 
> he is so docile
> 
> 
> x


They are cute, very slender  haha I get the final decisions on the animals now mwahahaha!


----------



## BethieSims

xD

Im sorry, but if animal was refered to as a sexy beast, it'd be a genet.
You not agree? 

I doubt it, i saw a pygmy slow loris and was like n'awwwwwh. He is like ew.

I saw a kinkajou, was like.. n'awwwh. He's online checking the prices and caresheets xD

6 months ago, he said NO PETS, i think im winning with 11. 



x


----------



## africa

BethieSims said:


> xD
> 
> Im sorry, but if animal was refered to as a sexy beast, it'd be a genet.
> You not agree?
> 
> I doubt it, i saw a pygmy slow loris and was like n'awwwwwh. He is like ew.
> 
> I saw a kinkajou, was like.. n'awwwh. He's online checking the prices and caresheets xD
> 
> 6 months ago, he said NO PETS, i think im winning with 11.
> 
> 
> 
> x


Genets are lovely, ours are quite shy until we proffer food then they are friendly :lol2: best to get a young one to ensure it is tame. They are nocturnal though same as kinks, our young kink is very active first thing in the morning and then last thing at night. Our Coati however is lively during the day and comes for sleepy snuggles in the evening :flrt::flrt:


----------



## madcatfergus

*appologies if I offend*

Im sorry if what I said came out wrong ( I actually try to keep away from helping on these sites because what you say can be misconstrued so easily)

I was not implying that the animal would be shut in all day, just whilst you are out.

And I wasnt saying that she was getting it on a whim (altho reading back it seems like I did but it wasnt ment like that) I have just seen lots of animals that havent been kept very well.

Its good that you are researching your animals and if I had the space I mightve even had those thoughts about keeping some different exotics. Im just trying to help you with information on how wild coatis behave and seeing as the best way to keep exotics is to immitate their wild environments I thought the information given would be useful. 
Again Im sorry if I have offended you or any other person on this post, Im just always thinking about the animals.


----------



## BethieSims

How the hell do you afford such beautiful creatures, may i ask?
Are you some sort of columbian drug lord? 

x


----------



## bampoisongirl

BethieSims said:


> xD
> 
> Im sorry, but if animal was refered to as a sexy beast, it'd be a genet.
> You not agree?
> 
> I doubt it, i saw a pygmy slow loris and was like n'awwwwwh. He is like ew.
> 
> I saw a kinkajou, was like.. n'awwwh. He's online checking the prices and caresheets xD
> 
> 6 months ago, he said NO PETS, i think im winning with 11.
> 
> 
> 
> x


Bahah well since i got rid of the ex and met the most amazing guy ever I can do what I want lol!



africa said:


> Genets are lovely, ours are quite shy until we proffer food then they are friendly :lol2: best to get a young one to ensure it is tame. They are nocturnal though same as kinks, our young kink is very active first thing in the morning and then last thing at night. Our Coati however is lively during the day and comes for sleepy snuggles in the evening :flrt::flrt:


Good lord how many exotics do you have? can you start your own thread with alllll of them on please? 



madcatfergus said:


> Im sorry if what I said came out wrong ( I actually try to keep away from helping on these sites because what you say can be misconstrued so easily)
> 
> I was not implying that the animal would be shut in all day, just whilst you are out.
> 
> And I wasnt saying that she was getting it on a whim (altho reading back it seems like I did but it wasnt ment like that) I have just seen lots of animals that havent been kept very well.
> 
> Its good that you are researching your animals and if I had the space I mightve even had those thoughts about keeping some different exotics. Im just trying to help you with information on how wild coatis behave and seeing as the best way to keep exotics is to immitate their wild environments I thought the information given would be useful.
> Again Im sorry if I have offended you or any other person on this post, Im just always thinking about the animals.


Don't worry about it, no ones offended, just pointing out how it came across. She did say in the very first post that she was researching to see if the pet was right for her, that's why I said what I did. 

Plus please remember that yes although they come from wild animals, these are captive bred animals we are talking about and therefore may have slightly different behaviours x


----------



## BethieSims

Nah, hes the right guy for me. No question about that one.
He has let me indulge myself into my pets now. 
I love it! 

One thing i never understood about pet owners houses, is that weird musty smell. But i clean mine out daily... no smell. I know people generally who are OCD tidy,, but still have the smell. WHAT IS IT? xD

I'd love a genet, i'd love a raccoon, i'd love a marmoset, i'd love a lynx, i'd love an ocelot, i'd love a kinkajou, i'd love a genet. Doesnt mean im gonna get any of them!

A genet, i think is far more realistic of a pet, than a coati (maybe)

My friend Emma saw a zoo for sale. =[ i wish i have had the spare 2 million...


----------



## africa

BethieSims said:


> How the hell do you afford such beautiful creatures, may i ask?
> Are you some sort of columbian drug lord?
> 
> x


We work very hard:2thumb:


----------



## BethieSims

What do you do?
Im a business admin, my boyfriend is a electronic components assembler.
We live comfortably, but its nothing lavish! We have nice meals out, he buys me chocolates and flowers, can afford nice clothes etc. But not early £2000 for a kinkajou!


----------



## africa

BethieSims said:


> What do you do?
> Im a business admin, my boyfriend is a electronic components assembler.
> We live comfortably, but its nothing lavish! We have nice meals out, he buys me chocolates and flowers, can afford nice clothes etc. But not early £2000 for a kinkajou!


I am a manager at a hospice and my partner owns his own business :2thumb: we love our animals to bits they are both a joy and a worry :whistling2:


----------



## BethieSims

We have our own playstation 3, xbox 360, computer repair business on the side.
But its mainly small fry stuff! £50 a fix 2x a week. Maybe we shouldnt of rented a nice flat. xD Possibly could be it. Its not like i have a car to pay for either.
I dont see where our money goes!

Whats his business in?

xx


----------



## africa

BethieSims said:


> We have our own playstation 3, xbox 360, computer repair business on the side.
> But its mainly small fry stuff! £50 a fix 2x a week. Maybe we shouldnt of rented a nice flat. xD Possibly could be it. Its not like i have a car to pay for either.
> I dont see where our money goes!
> 
> Whats his business in?
> 
> xx


He works in Columbia :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## africa

BethieSims said:


> We have our own playstation 3, xbox 360, computer repair business on the side.
> But its mainly small fry stuff! £50 a fix 2x a week. Maybe we shouldnt of rented a nice flat. xD Possibly could be it. Its not like i have a car to pay for either.
> I dont see where our money goes!
> 
> Whats his business in?
> 
> xx


PM'd you :mf_dribble:


----------



## kodakira

africa said:


> He works in Columbia :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Wondered why he was wanting to show me his Skunk the other day :whistling2:

Neil


----------



## africa

kodakira said:


> Wondered why he was wanting to show me his Skunk the other day :whistling2:
> 
> Neil


So that's what you two were doing up the garden then :gasp:


----------



## lotti

ive owned coati's and there a similar temp to raccoons ours were housed outside as i think it brings them more enrichment outside,digging about and exploring,they did come inside and were fine for a while but unless u start goin down the declawin?deteethin(which is banned over here anyway) they do cause alot of damage and its not fair sticking them in a crate,they d be bored to death! we also have other exotics and find that as youngsters they love bein indoors and mothered and cuddled but always end up wantin to be outside where they enjoy it alot more,and because they were brought up inside they still can come in to be with the family,i think people should always remember exotic pets are exotic pets for a reason,and will always be semi wild! : victory:


----------



## BethieSims

Oh thats fine lotti, for your imput 

I wasnt insinuating i was gonna stick it in a crate and go, oh look its a coati! 
I'd have the time to play, cuddle, clear up after it (luckily, we used move alot so dont carry many ornaments with us for them to destroy), it was mainly asking if they would be suitable for an indoor pet. My partner is smitten with them and hes pretty stubborn. But i like peoples aspects and points of view aswell! 

Im thinking more along the lines of a genet, myself. I love the look and cheeky nature of a coati, but if it wasnt suitable to be indoors majority of the time (apart from walks and trips) then i doubt its really for us.

xx


----------



## lotti

I think as long as u ve done ur research on the particular animal ur after( and u obviously are) and u know what ur letting urself in for it's the best way to go, everyone started somewhere and all animals are different so they will be alot kept inside perfectly well, I just like to keep mine in pairs or groups and mainly out doors, but that's just my personal choice other people prefer to neuture there pets and keep them indoors, our first raccoon "ralf" was kept inside til nearly 2 he had half the lounge as an enclosure and was out when we were in, he was housetrained and well behaved but he did alot of damage to sofas and carpets mainly out of curiosity, so as long as u know what ur letting urself in for then it's ur personal choice how to keep your animals as long as there not being harmed in any way, good look with deciding on which one to go for, and your better off asking questions and learning than never knowing!


----------



## BethieSims

I want something intermediate-expert exotic without the DWA license.

I would LOVE many animals, but in a realistic world, this is just NOT going to happen unless i won the jackpot and owned a zoo. 

I understand if i cant have a coati, i just think its my boyfriend who wont  lol! bless him.

Im possibly considering a genet, like iv stated before, smaller, usually more affectionate, less destructive etc. Maybe its the right choice for us? Who knows! Its why im willing/hoping to visit some of the animals i'd love to keep in a pet environment and see how they are to interact with.


----------



## Nix

africa said:


> Genets are lovely, ours are quite shy until we proffer food then they are friendly :lol2: best to get a young one to ensure it is tame. They are nocturnal though same as kinks, our young kink is very active first thing in the morning and then last thing at night. Our Coati however is lively during the day and comes for sleepy snuggles in the evening :flrt::flrt:


I will second that. The female even let me stroke her without food. Such stunning creatures and their magnificent tails! How I love them! Meeting Sallie & John's coatis was amazing. I never thought I would get up close to one let alone touch one. 



BethieSims said:


> How the hell do you afford such beautiful creatures, may i ask?
> Are you some sort of columbian drug lord?
> 
> x





africa said:


> We work very hard:2thumb:


And your collection shows that!



kodakira said:


> Wondered why he was wanting to show me his Skunk the other day :whistling2:
> 
> Neil





africa said:


> So that's what you two were doing up the garden then :gasp:


LMAO 



BethieSims said:


> I want something intermediate-expert exotic without the DWA license.
> 
> I would LOVE many animals, but in a realistic world, this is just NOT going to happen unless i won the jackpot and owned a zoo.
> 
> I understand if i cant have a coati, i just think its my boyfriend who wont  lol! bless him.
> 
> Im possibly considering a genet, like iv stated before, smaller, usually more affectionate, less destructive etc. Maybe its the right choice for us? Who knows! Its why im willing/hoping to visit some of the animals i'd love to keep in a pet environment and see how they are to interact with.


I adore coatis and kinks, I would have both if I could but not in a position to do so at this point in time or for the immediate to middle term future. When I win the lottery and can stay at home all day....


----------



## BethieSims

HE IS SO IMPULSIVE!

Were getting a coati!
Wont be for another month and a half.
BUT! oh well! 

I told him all the bad points, he saw an advert on RFUK,
Hes fallen in love with them even more. -_-

Were putting a deposit down weekend after this one.

Will be paid off by november, our little girl will be 4 months old then.



xxx


----------



## BethieSims

-_-
anyone who keeps coati's/raccoons please tell me the appropriate realistic indoor cage size for when i HAVE to leave the house.

I'd let her run around freely if i were out ,if i had the option. But she can hurt herself out of curiosity and if im not there to help.... *shudders*


It'd only be for short periods at a time, i'd work on it when i was home, by leaving the room for a minute, coming back, giving her a treat, leaving for 2 mins, coming back, etc
So she would get used to it, and not recognize it as a bad thing/or get stressed.

Once my friend hopefully finds a new place, she will have her own room. 

Im just really concerned about my partners new impulses really! i know we were discussing it, but i tried to steer him towards a genet or two. xD

I can dream!


----------



## Nix

You'll need as much room for a genet as a coati! I'd have thought 8ft x 6ft x 8ft would be plenty of room for a "cage" if you are going to be letting it have the run of the house often.


----------



## BethieSims

I was just wondering  
And i know it'd be the same for a genet roughly.

He irritates me. xD lol, but i wouldnt have him any other way.:flrt:


Okay, once my friend leaves, (which should be by the time the coati gets here) then she will have her own room. I dont think straight sometimes. I worried myself for nothing!

Her room will have garden access, i will try and get an open enclosure upto the window so she can trot about outside.


----------



## africa

BethieSims said:


> I was just wondering
> And i know it'd be the same for a genet roughly.
> 
> He irritates me. xD lol, but i wouldnt have him any other way.:flrt:
> 
> 
> Okay, once my friend leaves, (which should be by the time the coati gets here) then she will have her own room. I dont think straight sometimes. I worried myself for nothing!
> 
> Her room will have garden access, i will try and get an open enclosure upto the window so she can trot about outside.


They are very smart and very strong so you will need to make it destruction-proof!


----------



## BethieSims

Im still inviting myself to come live with you Sallie.

No escaping that! 

But, on a more realistic note, 
No problem, it was glider proofed as any little hole is a freedom goal!
So any place where a coati can get a claw in, doesn't exist in that room! Main issue is getting an outdoor enclosure, it'd be a nice touch, but not essential, i suppose!

xxx


----------



## Nix

Bethie - bah I have bagged the next free bedroom that comes up at Sallie's house! I don't mind sharing with all the animals :flrt: 

Sounds like you are pretty much there with all your info. Yep gliders will get out anywhere so that should as you say go a long way to making it coati proof. As Sallie says, don't underestimate how strong they are. I am 100% sure it will all be worth it though!


----------



## joellvssarah

africa said:


> Coatis are very very lively we keep our youngster in an outdoor enclosure but he comes in the house every day as well and walks on a harness, this is a good idea for when a vet trip is needed!
> 
> He is into everything very like our raccoons but instead of taking everything apart he tends to bulldoze through it!!!!
> 
> He eats fruit and veg,chicken,kibble and eggs, he also likes mealworms and morios.
> 
> Coatis can contract distemper and there is some controversy amongst keepers over whether the UK vaccine is suitable for use or not ( obviously it has not been trialled as there are not many takers!), my vet just said she would contact me if there was distemper in the area.
> 
> Males tend to be a bit steadier but do need neutering at 6 months and obviously this is not always the case.
> 
> All animals vary and can change with maturity,I think we all have to be prepared to adjust the way we keep our animals to suit their needs...kind of like going with the flow, I know we often have to have a rethink along the way and alter the way we do things to suit the animal not necessarily ourselves although sometimes it's mutually beneficial!


 What mammals do you have ???


----------



## HABU

i remember coatis when i was in costa rica... i ran across them almost daily. haha! they were one of the best parts of the adventure!

like central and south american raccoons... they fill the same niche except that they're social... ***** go at it alone... and at night...


----------



## africa

joellvssarah said:


> What mammals do you have ???


The ones in my banner plus rodents and domestic mammals:flrt:


----------



## Ozgi

Good luck with them! The ones I saw in Costa Rica destroyed pretty much anything they came across. They managed to dig huge craters in the ground within seconds and did anything they could to get at any food that was around, including climbing up walls and over roofs.

Then there was the time 2 males started fighting........ I didn't want to be anywhere near them, it was scary as hell! I thought they were going to rip each other to pieces :devil:


----------



## BethieSims

Well, 
Im seeing AKIRA (her name) on saturday, im having a playdate with her and putting the deposit down.
Then 2 payments after that, i'l be seeing her every other weekend until end of november, to play and socialise with her until she comes here.

Im lucky the lady selling me her is only 11 miles away! And were both close to the train stations 

Boyfriend has decided she is his pet. But he is going to get me a kinkajou one day. (well into the future, and im not gonna mention it, he is just too impulsive)

And were moving to a 3 bed house in january. So if worst comes to worst, we can build her an outside enclosure upto the heated garage, if she doesnt settle down. We are going to try VERY hard to domesticate her as much as we can. But if she isnt taking to life living indoors, then we'l have to think whats best for her and us. I'd never get rid of her, so it'd be an outside enclosure with just playtime inside with walkies. 



I am so happy though.
She will be 4 months old by the time we pick her up.
I want to part own a zoo with someone. Maybe longleat, the mansion will be big enough to get apart from conflicting animal raising theories 


I can NOT WAIT to meet her!

Only 5 days!
xx


----------



## HABU

Ozgi said:


> Good luck with them! The ones I saw in Costa Rica destroyed pretty much anything they came across. They managed to dig huge craters in the ground within seconds and did anything they could to get at any food that was around, including climbing up walls and over roofs.
> 
> Then there was the time 2 males started fighting........ I didn't want to be anywhere near them, it was scary as hell! I thought they were going to rip each other to pieces :devil:


 
on the beach on the osa in costa rica, i used to see gangs of them digging up turtle nests... shells and annd... i caught them mid-raid a couple times... and ran them off...

they eat the entire sea turtle nest... crocs too...

anything... very aggressive predator around sensitive populations... they do their thing... and aren't very afraid of people... you have to shew them off!

i like them... very smart!


----------



## BethieSims

HABU said:


> on the beach on the osa in costa rica, i used to see gangs of them digging up turtle nests... shells and annd... i caught them mid-raid a couple times... and ran them off...
> 
> they eat the entire sea turtle nest... crocs too...
> 
> anything... very aggressive predator around sensitive populations... they do their thing... and aren't very afraid of people... you have to shew them off!
> 
> i like them... very smart!



Thats the main part i love about them.
Inquisitive, intelligent, resourceful, etc.
Also intelligent enough to realize we can really never hurt them, when they can fight off a jaguar! lol

x


----------



## BethieSims

Here she is, sniffing my boyfriend in the eye with her little piggy snout.

Were already in love with her!

:flrt:

Get to take her home next month!
<3


----------



## africa

BethieSims said:


> http://img521.imageshack.us/i/leeandakira.jpg/image
> 
> 
> Here she is, sniffing my boyfriend in the eye with her little piggy snout.
> 
> Were already in love with her!
> 
> :flrt:
> 
> Get to take her home next month!
> <3


She's lovely, we have the other one :2thumb:


----------



## BethieSims

They were both lovely little girls,
I think your husband took a shining to the bigger girl anyway 

Hows she settling in?
I think we can afford to take her home in 2 weeks

xxx


----------



## bampoisongirl

congrats, i'm only massively jealous!


----------



## BethieSims

Shes lovely,
I can not wait to take her home!

Come visit her if you like once i get her

xx


----------



## africa

BethieSims said:


> They were both lovely little girls,
> I think your husband took a shining to the bigger girl anyway
> 
> Hows she settling in?
> I think we can afford to take her home in 2 weeks
> 
> xxx


She is fine she settled in easily, she has made friends with Bertie and they are happily homemaking in their enclosure:flrt:


----------



## BethieSims

africa said:


> She is fine she settled in easily, she has made friends with Bertie and they are happily homemaking in their enclosure:flrt:


Utterly jealous.

I can not wait to take Akira home,

Hopefully we'l come into some random money before the end of november to get her earlier

What name did you decide for her?

xx


----------



## africa

BethieSims said:


> Utterly jealous.
> 
> I can not wait to take Akira home,
> 
> Hopefully we'l come into some random money before the end of november to get her earlier
> 
> What name did you decide for her?
> 
> xx


Mabel :flrt: it goes with Bertie really well and they look like an old married couple!


----------



## BethieSims

africa said:


> Mabel :flrt: it goes with Bertie really well and they look like an old married couple!



Thats some ye olde names youv brought out there Sallie lol

I'd love to get a little friend for Akira past jan when we move into the house.

<3

Once my housemate moves out, i can get started on her bedroom!

We were talking about the nappy thing if she isnt taking to litter training, do you suggest washable or disposable?

I luckily have laminate, but in her bedroom she'd have carpet.

xxx


----------

